# If you've got the art, I've got the writing



## sunandshadow (Apr 1, 2010)

Just in case the title was misleading, I'm also willing to co-write with an artist who has some story ideas.  But mainly, this is my little advertisement to say I would love to provide scripts for someone to turn into furry erotic romance comics.  I usually do masculine herms, mherm/male, or m/m/f (three gendered species).  But since m/f ideas are probably more popular, I'll give one as my example.  This is also the shortest my ideas get (20-30 pages), they're more commonly graphic-novel length (80-120 pages).  Although that's just estimates, since only the artist can decide exactly what to put on each page.  Anyway here's my example:

[example removed because it might actually get published  ]

So, if anyone wants to comic-ize that or wants to hear what other story ideas I have available, please let me know!


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

hmmm sounds good ... i will PM you later when i can :3


----------

